# IHSA showin for the win!



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got back from my IHSA show! I had some tough draws, but luckily we had a judges that gave you credit for handling the harder horses well. I hate it when we get the ones that judge how well the horse goes instead of how well you ride. 

Any how! I got third yesterday and first today! So happy! And I got my leads right! Kinda makes up for blowing my class on a missed lead last time. 

Regionals are next weekend. I hope I make it on to zones. Otherwise it will be my last IHSA show ever 


Any one else on here part of the Intercollegiate scene?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

No... but I do ride in SANEF Interschools... had our first one this weekend.

Congrats soooo much, well done. I know how hard it can be, my mare was freaked in the new enviroment, and overjumping badly. Plus, she hadnt slept, so I couldnt get her into anything other than an extended trot lol :lol:


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to show IHSA and will be watching my former team at Regionals next weekend at Stanford


----------

